# Cannot connect to a certain website at all



## tobias (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello all.

I am very stumped here.

I just utterly, completely, and in no way whatsoever cant connect to, log on to, or access the site www.russianforum.org without a proxy. Not through a browser, FTP, or pinging it. My connection times out. I have sought some of the most brilliant computer brains I know, and no one could help me.

I have tried different browsers (Mozilla and Internet explorer), I got a new modem, I had my ISP reset my ip address, I even did a complete restore on my computer. Nothing helped.

I am pretty confident that it isnt the site, because other people can connect to it.

Can anyone think of ANYTHING at ALL about what could be going on here?

I would appreciate any help very, very much.

Thank you 

~Tobias


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG 

It's no consolation to you but I have just accessed the site from your link.

Try putting the site in the Trusted Sites .......Control Panel > Internet Options > Security > Trusted Sites > Sites .........Add Website to Zone.

See if this helps.


----------



## tobias (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks. Tried this, and nothing.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

I've attached a PDF format article with some suggestions that might help.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

That site works OK in Opera, although I was redirected, with a delay of a few seconds, to www.russianforum.org/forum.

I ran a server ID check on the original URL which confirmed that it was active, while a check on the longer '/forum' URL produced the response that that server was stealthed or offline. The IP address for the accessible server is 67.15.230.28, see if using that in your browser, instead of the URL, produces anything.

Did the other advice you got include checking your Hosts file to see if that site has somehow got included? I don't know how that could happen but, if it did, it would guarantee that you wouldn't be able to access the site.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

I failed to mention the site does work with IE 6, as well as Firfox. Not sure if this might help, but along with checking your Host file as Togg mentioned, you might flush your DNS cache as well. 
Enter *ipconfig /flushdns *in a command prompt. You will then get the following window appear confirming the flush.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is it possible that the site has banned your ISP?


----------



## smlandau1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Check to see if your Hosts file has been changed. Some spyware will do this.


----------



## dgezza (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi

I have the same problem, i recently did a clean install. Since then 2 of the sites i regular visist cannot be opened within IE or Mozilla. The sites are www.key103.co.uk, and www.pcpitstop.com.

I am an aol user (for my sins) but use it without there software and use a d-link router. If load the aol software i can get into the sites so i know its a pc setting that is wrong and i dont want to use the aol software. It was fine before i reloaded the pc (same day).

I tried all settings to load me onto secure sites but i can access ebay for example and just checked amazon which is also fine.

need help guys!

Deano


----------



## smlandau1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Try entering 64.29.201.21 and see if you can access it.


----------



## smlandau1 (Mar 21, 2006)

To help determine where the problem is, try entering the IP address I gave and not the website nmae. Also check your hosts file to make sure it has not been hijackeds. If not, you might then put this IP address in and see if it works. It would be best to reboot after making these changes.


----------



## tobias (Mar 14, 2006)

It works now! Sorry for the delay, but thanks for all your help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you'd be so kind as to tell us what you had to do to get it working?

You can also mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu


----------



## armshead (Aug 19, 2008)

Reboot you router to factory settings, re-enter your connection details & it'll work!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Since the thread is well over 2 years old  I'm sure he must have fixed it by now


----------

